
Show HN: Twitter Feed on Steroids - jajoosam
https://twisti.herokuapp.com
======
wingerlang
You really should add some examples and screenshots. "More things" probably
shouldn't lead to the sign up page as well, I expected more features listed.

~~~
jajoosam
There are more filters listed on the sign up page, so I thought I'd do that...

~~~
wingerlang
It looks like reading documentation, I doubt that will sell your tool very
well.

